

Let me just break it to you: google wave is the google OS - sahaj

think about it.  the browser becomes the OS.  chrome becomes chromeOS.  haven't we been saying this for a while?<p>so what is wave?  it is the OS of the web.  you know the one we have been talking about.  some may call it web 3.0.    embed any part of the web into the OS: your photos, your docs, your whole life, and yes, even facebook.  it can run on a phone on android, or your home computer.<p>it's quite clear that much of the web does not understand what google wave really is.  http://gizmodo.com/5378733/things-easier-to-understand-than-google-wave-metaphysics-parseltongue-our-own-existence
======
david927
Which then means that Microsoft has nothing to worry about.

------
cpr
Disagree. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.

Chrome OS is coming, separately.

